# cystic fibrosis test



## williasms (Dec 11, 2005)

hi all
is the test for CF a swab of the mouth or can it be done as a blood test??


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi!

Mine was done by blood test - not sure if that's the norm.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya,

The CF test is blood test!

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Mine was done by bloods still awaiting results but i am on 6th July have a high swab ~ not too sure what that is for ?? 

Good luck ! 
Sara xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Sara,

The swab is to check there are no nasties lurking about lol  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Owww i better not ~ think all will be ok as i had one done in feburary think it was a test for STD's 

Maybe thats what it is, is that what you mean by nasties Vicki forgive me hear i'm a little slow  

How's things going hun any news ?

Love sara xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep..that was what I meant by nasties hun, yukky STI's  

Haven't heard anything else as yet, but I know my GP posted all the blood results that they done at the surgery. DH's finally come back and they were fine...all clear.

Just waiting for the call now to say that a match has been found and hopefully I can get dates to start August/September. If all being well and my periods come as they should over the next couple of months my Day 21 to start down regging will be 7th September. 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi

My cf test was also bloods

good luck


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya

Mine was also a blood test to! goodluck

love kelly


----------

